# Tica Dolphin Spinning reels



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with this reel or Tica in general (as it relates to their reels). The spool design looks like it would cast out pretty well and for the price, it would have to be one of the cheapest I've seen with a long cast spool.

The one in the picture below is their SF-5000


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Did you draw that in PAINT?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I copied the link from the Tica website. What is all that crap around the picture anyway? Don't know how that happened.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Did you draw that in PAINT?


If he did he has a future in graphic arts   

Looks like you CUT the image off a page and then took a screen shot of what you cut. funny looking thing.

But I agree the spool looks like a daiwa emcast. How much do these go for?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*from online source...*

Tica Spinning Reels
New! 2003 DOLPHIN SF Series reels
* 13 pcs precision ball bearings.
* Aluminum spool.
* Anti-twist line roller, titanium plated.
* Computer designed balanced rotor to minimize vibration.
* Click sounded drag knob.
* Instant anti-reverse.
* Mini bearing inside of line roller.
* Right / left interchangeable handle.
* Worm shaft system.
* Special design prevents line from gathering under the spool without sacrificing casting.
* 85 mm extra long arm of handle, supports you easy and simple operation while retrieving.
* Coiled bail spring.
* Power drive gear equipped for higher strength and better smoothness (for the species with gear ratio 4.1:1).
* There are eight additional spools available for your choice(match).

Model No Gear
Ratio Weight
(oz) Line Retrieved
Handie Turn Line Capacity (lb/yds) Ball
Bearings
SF5000 NEW w/spare spool 5.2 high speed 22.2 28.6 35.5 45.0 in. 8/310 12/275 14/240 13B.B.,1R.B.
SF6000 NEW 5.2 high speed 22.2 28.6 35.5 45.0 in 12/340 14/300 17/250 13B.B.,1R.B.
SF8000 NEW 5.2 high speed 22.2 28.6 35.5 45.0 in. 17/405 20/240 25/200 13B.B.,1R.B.
SF9000 NEW w/spare spool 5.2 high speed 22.2 28.6 35.5 45.0 in 20/305 25/250 30/205 13B.B.,1R.B.
SF10000 NEW w/spare spool 5.2 high speed 22.2 28.6 35.5 45.0 in 25/285 30/235 35/200 13B.B.,1R.B.
PRICE: Dolphin SF series: $90.00 each.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I have the Tica Dolphin*

SE10000 and really like it. After about 3 years still smooth and it is a dream to land large fish to the beach. Cranks really smooth.

Non bait runner feature, but; I just back the drag off just enough to hold bottom when dead sticking / soaking bait.

I did have to replace the drag knob on top of the spool, threads in the knob worn out.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

was it had to get parts??


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*FishBait*

Go and do a search on the Fla region, And the thread is called "Another blacktip, with a tag attached pic,video" by "Airnuts" ....he use's that reel and has a really nice Picture of it, in that thread...also a really size nice Shark. I am going to BP tonite and see if they carry it, also i have seen in on Ebay...For the price it isnt a bad reel, and the color is really "Pretty" heh, heh...You can always tell your Wife/Girlfriend that you are getting it for them. That's what i am doing once i show her the pictures, she like it right away. And the reel looks like it cost three times that much, so we will be able to fool all the Tackle ho's...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Vic*

Tica parts not hard to get. Just got the number from Rich @ DigitalDagger and call them up.

I also have a Tica rod for the reel. Great combo.

Got my Tica combo from from Rich.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

They are on ebay for $65 + shipping under a buy it now style auction. Do a search on tica + sufix. Don't include dolphin for some reason it won't come up.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Tica Dolphin*

I owned one a few years ago but not for long...


Special design prevents line from gathering under the spool without sacrificing casting.

This feature, which is a piece of hard plastic dangling at back of spool, was a constant irritation for me...I replace mine with various Daiwa long distance varieties......You could cut it off, but I decided to take another route.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fishbait*

That one on Ebay is the smallest model in the dolphin series, I would think the SE10000 would be better suited for surf fishing. As for the "Special Design" that Dsurf talk about, i havent heard that, hopefully someone that owns one can also give us the insight on this Special design he is talking about...But the SE10000 run about $90, so that might change things for you, as in getting something else that is really proven. I hate that....I really like the color


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

My mom ordered one from Randy for my birthday. I got it in Sept have fished with it several times since, and absolutely love it.....great reel for the money, as most Tica's are IMHO


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*tica*

its a good reel......will hold up well.. DONT dunk it......wash everytime........ you will not find at BPS or anyother box store. Probably hard to find at most tackle stores outside of the Northeast..... Parts are impossible to get new. Tica is famous for taking parts off of old reels to fulfill parts orders........Tica does a LOUSY job at mkt... noone has heard of the west of Mississippi........ good bang for buck......


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Good reels...I have four of 'em...NEW parts are easy to get...just call Tica & order 'em. I just replaced the drag washers, drag knobs, line rollers, and line roller bearings after four years. Caught stripers to 48" and drum to 49" with these reels. 

If you constantly crank the drag down hard to throw heavy baits you will eventually strip the drag knob so might wanna order a spare just to have on hand.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------

